# A Question of Manners?



## cerelife (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm unable to sell at my hometown craft/artist/farmer's market since it's a Saturday-only market and I work three 12-hour weekend hospital shifts. The manager of this market is a fan of my products and has talked me up to her friends who manage the markets which sell on weekdays in towns within 30 miles of me...so I'm already approved if I want to sell at these markets 
BUT, I visited one of these markets last week; and there were three other people selling soap, and one person selling body-care products. The 3 vendors who were selling soap had very small soap displays alongside other offerings like local produce, honey, etc., and the soaps were pretty generic. The usual stuff like OMH and Vanilla. The soaps and the displays were almost like an afterthought and beyond boring. The one vendor offering body-care stuff had zero foot-traffic in their booth and it only took me about 30 seconds to see why...silly claims such as reducing cellulite and cures for stress if you purchase their 'natural' products for the price tag of $20 for a (maybe) 4-oz jar of stuff that was obviously scented with FO's and had no label listing ingredients!
I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but what I'm all about is completely different from what I saw in this market.
Would it be bad manners to accept the invitation to sell at this market?


----------



## CanaDawn (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know why it would be "bad manners" but it may not be a very lucrative market if it is already so saturated, even if the current vendors aren't doing well.  On the other hand, the buyers might be longing for some decent soap choices...   If you went in with a dedicated soap booth, you wouldn't really be stepping on toes if the vendors have other products, would you?  They don't seem to be very enthusiastically promoting their soap.  Is the low foot-traffic because of the vendor quality, or because it's just the wrong market for the products?  Have there been other soapers there at any point?

I may be missing why you think it might be bad manners to accept the invitation...


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 16, 2014)

LOL^ :clap:

There are lots of farmer's markets around. Ifnot that one keep looking for more. Much luck and success to you.


----------



## Booko (Sep 16, 2014)

As someone always on the hunt for a safe soap, I can only say the booths where soap is treated like an afterthought are the ones I pass by.  I assume they don't really know much about what they're selling, and in many cases they may be reselling and really not know the process.  And that level of detail I need to know.

So I'd rather go to the dedicated soap booth and talk to the person doing the work.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 16, 2014)

I would certainly try it. If you have quality products, know your products you can probably survive the market. I sell soapmakers come and go in my main market continuely. It will take time to build confidence in your products, but with fortitude you can probably survive. Also if the market is not to expensive. Just do not expect to have a great relationship with the other B&B vendors


----------



## LunaSkye (Sep 16, 2014)

To accept the proposal would not be rude in anyway. It's ultimately about making a profit and you may get a few fans because you are making your profit with your passion: soaps & body products. Many people are like Booko & cmzaha (myself included ) and will be more interested in the booth that is ran by a knowledgeable seller than someone who is just reselling soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 16, 2014)

If the organisers want to invite more soapers to the party and the other soapers have an issue, their issue is with the organiser, not with you – or at least it shouldn’t be.  If you are in a market already and the organiser keeps bringing soapers in, you go to the organiser not to the other soapers.

If the organiser wants you there, it is not for you to think about the other soapers.  But of course you and/or they might well find it doesn’t work and then choose to leave.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 16, 2014)

I would give it a try.  You may even fine a niche there.  If you don't like it then you don't go.  I switched markets this year as the one I've done for 4 years decided to bring in 3 more soapmakers.  I went once and after listening to their bull and besides that there's not enough traffic to even begin to support 4 soapkmakers I found another one.  I am the only soap, B&B there.  I am slowly building a customer base.


----------



## Jencat (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think it would be bad manners at all, especially if you stick to the merits of your products without saying nasty things about other products there.  As others have said, I'd be much more likely to buy from someone who specializes in soap and b&b products rather than someone who does it as almost an afterthought.


----------

